

Expected lifetime wages of college majors - tomrod
http://www.usatoday.com/news/education/2011-05-23-College-majors-engineering-higher-education_n.htm

======
rawsyntax
I think this relates to the whole problem of student loan repayment. It would
seem that if you get an engineering degree from an in-state public school, you
should have no trouble getting a job and making the payments. However for
those who got a humanities degree from an expensive private school, I imagine
it's much more difficult.

I think our educators and parents need to start emphasizing picking STEM
majors over humanities, because STEM majors will be able to repay the loans
easier. Or, if you really want a liberal arts degree, just double major that
with an engineering / CS degree.

